# Tough Dog Toys



## Cavedog (Oct 21, 2010)

My 5 month old pup loves plush toys with squeakers, but he tears them apart as if they were made of tissue paper. Even the $20 toys that brag about how durable they are rarely last more than a few hours.

He has a Kong and a Nylabone, but shows little interest in them.

Has anyone come across a long lasting toy they recommend?

Bruce


----------



## Crazy Kian (Aug 10, 2009)

http://www.tuffietoys.com/


----------



## Ro-Ro (Aug 30, 2009)

We haven't found soft toys yet that will withstand Ziva - We have been using this "busy buddy" toy that you can stuff treats in the end that she hasn't yet torn up.

Would love to hear feedback on the deer antlers - there was a post recommending them and I saw one comment online about a broken tooth from using them. They sound like they would be perfect, just a little worried about her teeth. Anyone have any comments on them?


----------



## DarDog (Aug 15, 2010)

About antlers - we have one (deer antler) for Darwin, and he really enjoys it. He doesn't chew it all the time though. He did show more interest in it after his doggy friend kept stealing it though . I looked into antlers after I read that those bones you get from pet stores (weight-bearing, cooked bones) are bad for their teeth because they are more dense than teeth, allowing them to break easier. Supposedly antlers are less dense and therefore safer. I've heard really good things about elk antlers, but haven't been able to find them. Maybe one day when we have enough space we will get a whole rack for him ;D. 

As for plush toys (Darwin is 5 months too), we found that the American Kennel Club outdoor line of plush toys are really well made, compared to other plush ones. But, then again, I don't think he is much of a destroyer, so you might not have as much luck?


----------



## tgrove (Mar 5, 2009)

The tuffie toys had NO chance with my bella. But we did find one toy that she has had for 6 months now and I got her another one. Best thing is they have a guarantee for a one time replacement, one company i know of that does that. 



















http://www.westpawdesign.com/catalog/dogs/dog-toys


----------



## Lisa (Feb 18, 2009)

Catan went through one of those big black rubber tires in five minutes. We've spend all kinds of money trying to find something he can't destroy in minutes and enjoys playing with. 

We found the jackpot last Christmas with 'JW Pets The Other Cuz'. He now has three of these (all the large size)- none of them sqeak any more but they're all still alive!

Sorry I can't seem to post a picture but if you do a search on the name it will come up.


----------



## Gidget (Jan 6, 2010)

We bought Gidget a large deer antler when she was about 6 months old. She chewed it alot at first and then lost interest in it for a while. She started chewing on it again and really seems to enjoy it. We have not had any problems with broken teeth. Deer antlers were recommended by a friend of ours who owns a kennel and is into natural treats, toys etc for his dogs.


----------



## Bodhi (Jan 1, 2010)

We had mixed results with dog toys... Like most dog owners, toys tend not to last...

Those that lasted:

*ORKA Bone toy:* Bodhi likes this toy because it has a rope attached to it and he can swing it as he prances around the house or to play tug with. Bodhi also likes to bit the rough edges which will make noise. It has been played with for 3/4 of a year and looks to be in good shape. As a chew toy, I prefer it over the Nylabone because of its rubber construction. You will understand the previous statement the first time your dog drops it on your bare feet, you step on it without shoes on, or drops it on a tile floor.

*Nylabone:* This toy seems indestructible but Bodhi tends not to play with or chew it much. It is flavored and has lasted a year.

*Kong:* This toy has been around for 1.2 years and is still in good shape. Bodhi plays with it daily.

*E-Z Dog Soft Frisbee:* Bodhi likes this toy a lot. It's usually the first toy he presents me when I come home from work. He loves to run with it in his mouth or to play frisbee. I'm amazed at the durability of this toy in comparison to the chuckit flying squirrel, as that lasted only few months. It has been played with for 3/4 of a year and it's in good shape.

*Chuckit Ultra Balls:* Bodhi chews and chases these balls all the time. No signs of wear. In comparison, a tennis ball (or PetCo variety of tennis ball, Kong Squeaky tennis ball) are destroyed in seconds. It has been played with for 1/2 of a year and it's in good shape.

*Chuckit Plush Ball:* Bodhi has only played with this toy for a few weeks but it looks very promising. He has no desire to destroy this ball and loves to carry it around the house. Great to play fetch inside as it will not damage interior furniture or walls. Don't know the long term outcome of this toy, but usually if a toy lasts a few days it has a good chance that it will not be destroyed anytime soon.

*Planet Dog Orbee-Tuff® Orbee Ball:* This large ball (which is minty fresh) that he plays a lot with too. It has a rope attached to it and Bodhi likes to run around with this toy while swinging it. Beware, this can be a painful toy if you are in its trajectory. Bodhi did peal off the continents quickly but the toy is still in working shape. It has been played with for 1 month and has been cosmetically damaged but still in working shape.

*Tuffy Dog Toys Mega Ring:* Bodhi likes this toy a lot. He runs around with his snout in the donut hole and his eyes covered by the ring. The squeakers were destroyed immediately but were not extracted by him from the interior of the toy. Cosmetically it looks as good as it look when we purchased it. We have purchased the Tuffy Dog Toy Plush Duck and that did not last more than a few minutes before the stuffing was all over the house. This toy seems much more durable. It has been played with for about 2 months and is in great shape except for the broken squeakers.

*AKC Plush Mallard:* This has lasted for 1.2 years but has gone to "surgery" on several occasions. This toy must be his favorite. He has it with him no matter were he is in the house. He suckles it, fetches it, and plays hide and seek with it. He has had other plush ducks that didn't last. 

*Rope Toys:* This type of toys lasts too. Bodhi enjoys playing tug with them or fetching them. Sometimes he chews them. It has been played with for about a year and is frayed and tattered but still very usable.

Anyway, I hope this helps. Your experience may differ from ours but perhaps this could be a reference for a toy that you were thinking of buying. I don't work for or own any of the toy companies listed.


----------



## Chestersmum (Jun 21, 2010)

We had this problem when Chester hit 6 months. He starting tearing all of his toys apart!

He wasn't too interested in the Nylabone before but I got a flavoured one and make sure he doesn't have constant access to it which makes it more exciting when he gets it from me! He's quite happy to chew it now.


----------



## Ro-Ro (Aug 30, 2009)

Bodhi - thank you so much for the detail on the different toys. This will help lots with ideas for her Christmas stocking.


----------



## DixiesMom (Feb 5, 2009)

I have given Reba an antler and she loves is...a word of caution though...deer antlers are BAD, they will splinter worse than cooked chicken bones. Elk antlers are GOOD, they do not splinter. And it goes without saying that as soon as the antler gets small enough that it could be swallowed, make sure to throw it away.


----------



## Sahara (Mar 22, 2009)

My dog loves her Kong football. However she doesn't get to keep it. When we are done it gets put up. Planet Orbee makes several good balls. Tizane has a football, the snowball, the soccer ball and two others. She got them at Christmas last year and they are all in good to great condition. She has had many stuffed toys have operations especially in the last few months. Lately she has killed about half her stuffed toys. It started right after she turned a year and a half. The funny thing is the toys that we bought for her right when we got her have mostly survived with only two or three having operations. I guess she just loves her puppy toys and doesn't want to injure them.


----------



## tessajoan (Nov 2, 2010)

My vizsla loves those big juicy knuckle/shoulder bones. They are huge and can get messy (put it on top of a towel) but it will last for months!


----------



## sarahaf (Aug 17, 2009)

They make plush toys that have no stuffing except an empty plastic water bottle that makes a crunch-rustle noise that Rosie loves. I suppose an aggressive chewer would still rip apart the fleece shell, but there'd be no messy stuffing or squeaker, and the toy isn't that pricey.


----------



## Shift (May 11, 2010)

We got a deer antler for our v, and he loves it. The nice thing about the antler is when you see them starting to lose interest you can soak the antler in hot water for 30 minutes and that brings out the original scent. After the soaking you would think he had a new antler.

He is the same and destroys every toy to get to the squeaker or stuffing. We tried a few if the tiff toys mentioned above. The ring he has failed to get to the middle. The pig and lizard he eventually did manage to get the stuffing out of.


----------



## DarDog (Aug 15, 2010)

Ohhh! I never thought about soaking the deer antler; thanks!


----------



## sarahaf (Aug 17, 2009)

That's funny, I had never read about anyone else using deer antlers but my mom found an antler (we're not sure what type, but given where we live, it's almost certainly deer) and gave it to Rosie and Rosie loves it. Whatever it is, it's never splintered.


----------



## Ro-Ro (Aug 30, 2009)

Two things - First, we soaked Ziva's deer antler and she loved it even more. Seond, I searched for elk antlers on Ebay the other day and purchased a set of 6 for $14.95 plus shipping. The smallest antler (point) was about 5 inches and the longest about 8. We were going to put them all in her stocking but gave in tonight and let her have one early. She LOVES it. It looks different than her deer antler, but she is extremly proud of both of them.


----------



## minnere (Jul 8, 2010)

Bodhi said:


> We had mixed results with dog toys... Like most dog owners, toys tend not to last...
> 
> Those that lasted:
> 
> ...


Thanks for all of the input but I am unsure which to try because many of the things you have listed here, Pacer has gone through already in a month or maybe two at the most. The most time we can keep a toy around, that he really likes, is 3-4 wks! This includes the rope toys, frisbees, tuff toy mega ring, nyla bones. What would you recommend I try next? He only has his kong when he is in his crate, which isn't much, so that has lasted the longest. Where did you get the plush mallard? We got him one, ordered it online, from tuff toys and that lasted a whole week! He loved it though and was lost without it at first. I'd love to get him another one for Christmas, I just want it to last. Thanks for the input!


----------



## sarahaf (Aug 17, 2009)

Our last dog, a terrier, was like you describe. Completely disembowelled all of his toys and virtually nothing lasted more than a week. Keep trying, but it sounds like toys that don't cost very much (or maybe a deer antler) may be the best you can do. Plush toys will definitely not last. We found some with some kind of mesh reinforcing material inside, I'm pretty sure it's called "go dog"--but they're a little pricier and if it doesn't work, you're out the money. I looked it up and the other one in the plush category that we got Rosie (I described it earlier), that has no stuffing except for a water bottle that "krinkles," is from a brand called "paw doodles."


----------



## Keneomac (Oct 12, 2010)

We just got Darwin, a heavy chewer, a West Paw Zogoflex toy and after two weeks it is still in one piece! He loves chewing on it, and although there are a few places where he punctured the toy, he hasn't taken any chunks out which is saying a lot! We chews on it as much as he chews on his antler so it takes a pounding! The best part is the give you a free replacement if your dog does somehow destroy it! Good deal if you ask me!

http://www.westpawdesign.com/catalog/dogs/dog-toys/guaranteed-tough-zogoflex


----------

